# 16’ skiff re-build



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't think you need to rebuild to the same size. On my Johnsen skiff, I used 1"x2" dimensional Southern Yellow Pine for the stringers and it worked out well.

Good luck with the re-build!


----------



## Adam89 (Nov 12, 2019)

Well since you need to cut out the stringers anyways, you’ll have a blank canvas. Depends on your skill and budget. Original would be easiest and most budget friendly but self bailing is a cool concept


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Re-build


----------



## jbayley (Aug 9, 2015)

Changed the title just for you Tiggy!

Adam: I want to make It self-bailing, but I am not sure how I should go about It. I would like to do a single 3 piece stringer down the center of the boat, but I want to make sure It will be strong enough. Should the single stringer span from stern to bow? Or should it only go the length of the cockpit (between the bulkheads)? If the stringer runs the length of the boat, should the floor run the length of the boat as well?

Also, I am doing the construction with marine plywood, epoxy and 1708 cloth.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

If you are not planning on cored hull bottom I would do 2 stringers around 12’(from transom to a little in front of front bulkhead). To be self bailing, deck needs to be higher than the draft


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

jbayley said:


> Changed the title just for you Tiggy!
> 
> Adam: I want to make It self-bailing, but I am not sure how I should go about It. I would like to do a single 3 piece stringer down the center of the boat, but I want to make sure It will be strong enough. Should the single stringer span from stern to bow? Or should it only go the length of the cockpit (between the bulkheads)? If the stringer runs the length of the boat, should the floor run the length of the boat as well?
> 
> Also, I am doing the construction with marine plywood, epoxy and 1708 cloth.


If you haven't bought those materials you can go with heavy cloth rather than 1708. More than likely, it won't hurt anything if you already got both, as long as the mat has no styrene binder (would need poly resin to dissolve).

Little bit of discussion in this thread https://www.microskiff.com/threads/17-5-ft-panga-restore.59228/page-4


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

What’s going on ... look up hot fishing and fab on YouTube he is building one ... maybe it will help you.


----------



## jbayley (Aug 9, 2015)

Bryson: Hmmmm.... I didn’t realize that. I already have the epoxy and 1708 cloth. Hopefully It will not be an issue. 

Tigweld: I do not plan on putting core material on the hull, so I may do something similar to your suggestion.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

jbayley said:


> Bryson: Hmmmm.... I didn’t realize that. I already have the epoxy and 1708 cloth. Hopefully It will not be an issue.
> 
> Tigweld: I do not plan on putting core material on the hull, so I may do something similar to your suggestion.


Yeah, it sounds like you're probably fine. Might wind up slightly heavier, but I don't think it will hurt a thing. Judging by the responses in that link, lots of companies make 1708 that's compatible with epoxy.

Take my advice with a grain of salt, though. I've never used 1708 and am far from an expert in this stuff. Just something to look out for.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2020)

bryson said:


> Yeah, it sounds like you're probably fine. Might wind up slightly heavier, but I don't think it will hurt a thing. Judging by the responses in that link, lots of companies make 1708 that's compatible with epoxy.
> 
> Take my advice with a grain of salt, though. I've never used 1708 and am far from an expert in this stuff. Just something to look out for.


Yeah, to my knowledge... all the stitch mats/fabmats/08’s are epoxy compatible. I use them and they wet out good. Now... straight/plain csm is a whole other story and why most think they can’t use an 08’ fabric. 08’ isn’t needed with epoxy but will build thickness as a cheaper option to multiple layers of cloth. The trade of is a thicker structure not quite as strong as same number of layers being all cloth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2020)

He can check out the one I am doing also! Or here is a link to Curtis’ refit!


----------



## jbayley (Aug 9, 2015)

@Tigweld if I build the stringers from transom to forward bulkhead, would It not leave the sole of the bow weak? The original center stringer sat in the sole cavity at the bow.


----------

